# Bus service to trim



## Yellowguy (7 Jan 2008)

In 2007 there was article in a local paper saying the bus service from trim to dublin was to be increased to every half hour and more accesible buses on route, to take affect on the 1st of january 2008, 

Nowsince i have just started working in D4 i was looking forward to the changes as at the moment i have to get a bus in morning (6.45) out of trim and in the evening as i finish at 6 and can never make it for the 6.30 bus home and will not wait around for 2hours waiting for the 8.30 i  get a train to maynoth were a friend picks me up, 
so i rang bus eireann on my first day back at work and asked about the timetable changes there responce was they didn't know anything about any changes and the timetable would remain the same for the forseable future. Does anyone no why bus eireann say one thing and take it back a couple of months later, 
it just like when they were ment to bring the town centre stop back to the town centre, they said they would in 2 weeks back near the end of 2006 it was only put back about a month ago a whole year after there promise! It drives me crazy that there is no bus from 6.30 till 8.30


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Yellowguy said:


> In 2007 there was article in a local paper saying the bus service from trim to dublin was to be increased to every half hour and more accesible buses on route, to take affect on the 1st of january 2008
> 
> ...
> 
> so i rang bus eireann on my first day back at work and asked about the timetable changes there responce was they didn't know anything about any changes and the timetable would remain the same for the forseable future. Does anyone no why bus eireann say one thing and take it back a couple of months later


Maybe they never said such a thing and the problem was that the newspaper reported something that was inaccurate?


----------



## Yellowguy (7 Jan 2008)

Possible but at the time there was alot of coverage about this because it was such a boost for the town, just want to find out if anyone else remember this report and if they also feel the service to trim is awful.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Jan 2008)

think the plan is for increased services 'in 2008' rather than from the start of 2008.
see here
[broken link removed]

and here (though i think these buses are mostly for navan)

[broken link removed]


----------

